# La Spaziale Astro 8A Grinder



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

I found one of these grinders near me 2nd hand for about £350 barely used and I can't find much information online about it. Seems to have 75mm burrs and a low RPM which seems great. The lack of information worries me though! Anyone know about them? Better recommendations?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dont take this as gospel but isn't this a rebadged madcap grinder in the MX range ? Might help you with research ...


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

They do look very similar and is possibly why I can find no information or reviews on it! I'll do some macap MX searching. I've been offered £300 for it. Worth it?


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Macaps website is horrible to navigate. Can anyone tell me if this is worth £300 and would it be suitable for home single dose use?

http://www.laspaziale.com/index.php/en/products/dosing-coffee-grinders/astro/astro-8a-75


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes it is worth £300 depending on condition, but if it is like new, that is a good price, you can mod it to single dose


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

It's in good condition but the lack of reviews worries me. Can't work out the Macap equivalent. Would you rate this over a Mazzer Super Jolly?

Here's the listing:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271787074129?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Ideally i'm after a grinder with little retention, looks good in a kitchen and best grind quality for the price so I don't have to upgrade again in future. Current grinder is an Ascaso i-Mini. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What's your budget for a grinder Ali? Maybe I could do a combo deal?

Andy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the macap equivalent is a MXD, which is doserless, but shares the same burr set and motor. The la spaziale grinders look nice and will do a better job than a super jolly. You would be hard pressed to get a fab condition 75mm grinder for less than £300


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Certainly looks like a Macap (same hopper).

have you looked at CoffeeChap's offer? he has MXA at £235 delivered (I think). It has the smaller burrs (65mm) and lacks the Astro bling on the back, but it would be a new machine from a very reputable source for considerably less.

edit - missed CC's post above! I have the MXD - very nice


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

According to the seller only 1 bag has been through it. It's stepless and bigger burrs can only be a plus. I've put in a counter offer of £285 so I'll see if that gets accepted or not. If this doesn't work out, is one of your MXA's still available?









Cheers chaps!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes if you want an mxa they are still available (amazingly enough) but see if you can get the better option it is worth the extra money.


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

They accepted the £285! Looks like we've got a new member of the family. Cheers for all your advice. Might call on you if I can't work out how to remove the auto-filling system...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Fantastic deal! Well done.

Very happy with my doserless version. Those big burrs make short work of beans


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

auto mech is fairly simple to remove on those grinders


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

It's a beast! All dialled in and making some great coffee. Ordered a 67mm rubber lens hood to act as a hopper. Using the Ascaso one for now. Coffeechap - were you able to remove the black box at the top of the doser entirely or did you just remove the autoshut off lever?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can remove the whole box drop me a PM with your number and I will talk you through it


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks fantastic Ali!


----------

